# Covering drywall screws



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

never had that problem, I pull my knife pretty tight. maybe screws to deep or to much mud or both


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't worry about it, just hit it on the next coat.:yes:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing to laugh at. The screws should get 3 coats, so the second and third should take care of the problem if it's just air "bubbles" you're referring to. Often the screws that get "over driven" and break the face paper on the drywall will be the problem. For some reason the mud seems flat when you apply it but after it dries, it protrudes a bit causing a "bump". A quick hit with some light sandpaper will knock the high spot down before the next coat. Any time a screw does break the face paper on the drywall, another should be added that (sinks to the proper depth) to keep the drywall held firmly to the framing member. That will avoid further problems later on (screw "pops"). That's why I always advocate the liberal use of adhesive. It greatly reduces nail/screw pops. And I always nail on wood framing.....


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

glue :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

AMEN!! Thanks for the "thumbs-up".


----------

